# RC COLA Bottle



## a162843

Hello, I was just wondering if anybody could tell me the date of this bottle. Thank you in advance.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## bottlenutboy

very new 1980s or 90s


----------



## capsoda

I think that one is closer to the 1940s and early 50s. Very nice and clean example.


----------



## bubbas dad

at the bottom of the lable it has 12oz on one side and another number on the other. could post what is written in that spot.


----------



## DiggerBryan

It's not that new. I agree with cap late 40's or 50's.


----------



## logueb

a162843.  That is a great bottle which appears to be in excellent shape for an ACL bottle of its age.  Do you mind if I ask where it was located?  It does not appear to be a dug bottle.  Also could you include a pic of the bottom?

 Warren, I am somewhat puzzled by this bottle. When you view all the info on the RC Cola websites, they state that there were two versions of the ACL label.  One showing the pyramids and one without.  I have two in my collection.  The one with the pyramids has a copyright date of 1936 on the label, and the other one is without the pyramids. I'll include a photo.  I remember these two versions as a child drinking RC's .  But this a first  for me on on the one A162843  has.


----------



## capsoda

Here ya go. The bottle on the right is vintage 1934 to 36/37. The bottle on the left is vintage 1936/37 until some time in WW2. the bottles with out the pyrmids was next and then the green with red diamond ACL.

 Now you will read alot of crapola about when the 12oz bottle came out and who's idea it was *BUT  *the one with the paper lable is a first vintage depression era bottle and it is 12oz.[]

 AHHH The Picture.[]


----------



## a162843

354 ML is on the other side of the 12 oz. Any idea the value? I found it and five others in the basement of my grandparents house.


----------



## logueb

Warren, Thanks for the pics.  I'll try to get some close- ups of the ones that I have.

 After seeing the base of A162843's bottle and the fact that the 534 ml is on the label, don't you agree that this is not a vintage bottle?  I'm not sure when they began putting both the ounces an ml on products but I believe it is fairly recent.


----------



## bottlenutboy

it cant be a 50s bottle it has the quantity in mL and look at the shape of the crown cap it has 80's written all over it and the texture thing around the rim of the bottom its an 80's bottle and proably worthless


----------



## acls

The bottle you have is from the early 1990s.  It was a NDNR put out to look like the early RC pyramid bottles.


----------



## DiggerBryan

Apparently I should pay more attention to detail. Good eye bottlenutboy. It had me fooled but then again ACLs really aren't my area. [&:]


----------



## bottlenutboy

yeah i have a good eye and know a little about acls although i wouldnt consider them my area of expertise i think it could have fooled alot of folks with only a picture to go on


----------



## capsoda

Yep, never knew they put them out in the 1990s. I used to drink that stuff like water but it slipped out of favor when they started using white sugar instead of cane sugar. It lost alot of its flavor.


----------



## bubbas dad

thats why i asked what was written accross from the 12oz. i saw 354m and figured it was ml. i didn't want to say anything until i was sure. i have seen alot of these bottles at flea markets. most people were trying to pass them off as originals. some buy them and then don't take it  kindly when they find out they're repos.


----------



## logueb

Warren, Before we leave the thread on the RC Bottle I've got one that I would like your comment on.  It is the bottle on the left.  It is a clear embossed bottle  and probably had a paper label .  The question is why was the embossing cut into the glass rather than protrude above the glass as most embossings do?


----------



## logueb

Close-up view.


----------



## logueb

View a little more to the side.  Was this a mold maker's error and wouldn't this weaken the glass in this area?


----------



## capsoda

Thats called debossing. It was popular on Dr pepper for a while. It didn't stay on the RC bottles long and you don't see many with the lable still on them.


----------



## logueb

Thanks Warren, I've got to check those Dr. Peppers.  Hmmm .......[8|]  debossing.......  My Quality Control wheels are spinning now.  Will the glass be thinner on a debossing compared to embossing.  The glass is forced into the mold void during embossing ; however, on debossing the hot glass is pushed against the raised portion of the mold.....[:-] . Could be why it was not popular..Thin glass areas [] Breakage.


----------

